# 2015 Tournament Spreadsheet



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm going to start putting together my spreadsheet for next year. If you have any tournaments you want on the list just post up or pm me.


----------



## glockchooter (Sep 12, 2014)

Are you going to make this public after you put it together? i am interested in seeing it if you are. I am not a big tournament fisher as i am new to the sport but would like to hit one here and there on the weekends.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes it will be posted.


----------



## Ron Kocian (Nov 21, 2005)

*Warrior's Weekend IX*

Take a wounded warrior or two/three from anywhere in America fishing out of Port O'Connor on May 16th, 2015. Last year, over 800 warriors plus family members had a great time and this year promises to be another great one--our 9th. Go to to www.warriorsweekend.org and register to be a boat captain. Be a part of the largest event of its kind in the world and remind a hero or two that they have not been forgotten, that you remember that they put their life on the line for your freedom.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Ron Kocian said:


> Take a wounded warrior or two/three from anywhere in America fishing out of Port O'Connor on May 16th, 2015. Last year, over 800 warriors plus family members had a great time and this year promises to be another great one--our 9th. Go to to www.warriorsweekend.org and register to be a boat captain. Be a part of the largest event of its kind in the world and remind a hero or two that they have not been forgotten, that you remember that they put their life on the line for your freedom.


 registered


----------



## Txsalt24vx (Jan 30, 2014)

Ron Kocian said:


> Take a wounded warrior or two/three from anywhere in America fishing out of Port O'Connor on May 16th, 2015. Last year, over 800 warriors plus family members had a great time and this year promises to be another great one--our 9th. Go to to www.warriorsweekend.org and register to be a boat captain. Be a part of the largest event of its kind in the world and remind a hero or two that they have not been forgotten, that you remember that they put their life on the line for your freedom.


registered


----------

